# Progressive - SnapShot



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

We're about to switch to Progressive Insurance. Anyone do their SnapShot? It's only for 6 months, but given we rideshare and drive a lot of miles, worried about raising rates. I don't think they do raise rates based on it, but don't really trust it.

Anyone run with it while doing rideshare and get a discount after the 6 months? Or get an increase?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I would never let my insurance company track my driving. I do too many U turns, speed bumps, dirt roads, etc. to consider it.


----------



## Sanjuk (Aug 5, 2019)

I do have progressive and use the snapshot and added rideshare endorsement for one of my vehicle. I looked into my snapshot settings and there is a place to connect to lyft and uber. Am i suppose to do this?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> We're about to switch to Progressive Insurance. Anyone do their SnapShot? It's only for 6 months, but given we rideshare and drive a lot of miles, worried about raising rates. I don't think they do raise rates based on it, but don't really trust it.
> 
> Anyone run with it while doing rideshare and get a discount after the 6 months? Or get an increase?


I did Liberty Mutual right track program. It's basically the same deal. You plug that little device in your car and it tracks everything you do for 90 days.
I would never do that program while driving for Uber or Lyft. You wouldn't believe how sensitive it is and the nonsense that they subtract points from you for.
I managed to get 20% off with Liberty Mutual. At the end of the year when renewal time came they jacked my rate right back up again for no reason.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

We had them in the buses at the company I used to work for. They track your speed,how hard you brake, how fast you make a turn. They are like the black box on a plane. I would never put one in my car. Big brother is watching you


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Since I drive 5 to 10 over the limit often, I figured my insurance rates would increase with it so i declined it


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tmart said:


> Since I drive 5 to 10 over the limit often, I figured my insurance rates would increase with it so i declined it


Me too.....I'm ready to keep paying what I pay and have no tracker involved.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I wouldnt trust this shit at all. Especially not for rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> We're about to switch to Progressive Insurance. Anyone do their SnapShot? It's only for 6 months, but given we rideshare and drive a lot of miles, worried about raising rates. I don't think they do raise rates based on it, but don't really trust it.
> 
> Anyone run with it while doing rideshare and get a discount after the 6 months? Or get an increase?


Invite BIG BROTHER to move in !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Only thing worse is voluntarily sending
Your DNA to a genealogy website.

I have expectation of

*PRIVACY*


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever take those devices.
They tell you “it can lower your rate”. Yes. It will lower it if you don’t drive. The moment you make 1 u turn, your rate will sky rocket to the sky.


----------

